# ENT facility codes



## davis1002 (Dec 24, 2008)

Need help with facility coding for tonsillectomy (42825) with bil tube placement (69436).  Since both are done during one encounter in the surgical setting, how should the facility charges be coded?  Jim D - Dallas


----------

